# Chateau kingfisher..france



## Mikeymutt (May 30, 2016)

Whilst on a recent trip too France I got to see this chateau.it was empty but the features inside where quite stunning.with lovely fireplaces and decorative rooms.the exterior was quite lovely too.


----------



## smiler (May 30, 2016)

Have to agree with you Mikey, the fireplaces and decor are good but the bit I liked was the wroght iron banister, loved it, Thanks


----------



## BikinGlynn (May 30, 2016)

That looks amazing, as always superbly captured. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bones out (May 30, 2016)

Wow. Thats a big one. Really typical of a western european mansion. Nicly done as always.


----------



## HughieD (May 30, 2016)

Another stunning report Mikey and surreal how a place like this can be left empty.


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 31, 2016)

I'm liking this one, needs a little attention here and there. Picture 15 has a very unusual bath, never seen one like it before.


----------



## Charliesniff (May 31, 2016)

When can I move in?


----------



## krela (May 31, 2016)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 1, 2016)

What a stunner!


----------



## Rubex (Jun 1, 2016)

Another amazing location! What a stunning building. Lovely photos.


----------



## tazong (Jun 1, 2016)

Just fantastic mikey - your pictures just dance and sing - very hard to explain just brilliant.


----------



## stu8fish (Jun 1, 2016)

Smashing set there.


----------



## jsp77 (Jun 2, 2016)

This place looks lovely and so much to photograph, I enjoyed looking at this, thanks Mikey


----------



## TheNarrator (Jun 2, 2016)

It has a castle vibe to it, no idea why haha! Nice pictures though


----------

